# Looking For Trailer Composers and Orchestral Remixers



## brash tracks (May 14, 2020)

Hey everybody.

I recently joined the forums for gear talk and to buy some used kontakt instruments, but the more I read, the more I realize there's probably some considerable talent here. 

I run a boutique music licensing/sync company, primarily dealing in film and TV sync for bands. But I've been slowing starting to develop some of the indie rock artists into budding composers. However, I can ALWAYS use excellent music. I'm close with all the major trailer house music supervisors and get tons of briefs, I just don't know that many "trailer composers" and don't have much of that style on hand. The majority of composers I work with are commercial or film composers.

So that said, I'd love to hear your work and talk about repping you for licensing. Non-exclusive of course. Prior to working in sync/publishing, my background was in PR and artist management and my company has been around for 5 years now. I'm always happy to provide feedback or answer business questions too. 

Also, some of the bands I'm working with could really use some "orchestral remixes." If that's something you do also let me know. 

Cheers!
Brian

Brian McKinney
Brash Tracks, LLC


----------



## JimR. (May 14, 2020)

Trailers, shorts and features. 30+ years as a composer and sound designer.
suiteaudiosounddesign.com


----------



## Games Of Music (May 14, 2020)

Hi Brian, welcome! We are music composers and we can help you. You can check our website www.gamesofmusic.com or listen to some samples in soundcloud.com/gamesofmusic

Hope to hear from you soon
Ricardo


----------



## Gary Williamson (May 27, 2020)

Welcome! I do all kinds of music, mixing, I'll drop a link to my site.

www.sakredwavesmusic.com


----------



## TiVAN (May 28, 2020)

Hello Brian,
Nice to meet you.
I’d be happy to collaborate!

You can listen to the examples of my music here:
https://soundlister.com/portfolio/ivan-titkov/

Or on my website:
https://ivantitkov.com/

Looking forward to hearing from you!
Ivan


----------



## Willom (May 28, 2020)

Hi Brian.

Very Interested in the Orchestral remixes.

Emmy Winning Music Producer. 15 Years experience.

www.markwillott.com

Many Thanks


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (May 28, 2020)

Hi Brian, nice to meet you,
I'd love to collaborate and work with you and your library. 

Here's a link to my soundcloud,

All the best,
Thomas


----------



## Guilherme Fonseca (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi, Brian.

I am a composer and sound designer. And I work mostly with games and animations.
Actually this post reminds me of a job that I did for an animated series where I had to compose some choirs. 
For sure I want to know more about it 

You can check some of my work here: 

Best,
Guilherme da Fonseca


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 6, 2020)

@brash tracks Welcome Brian. I'm quite new here too, but it seems like a nice community. Here is something trailer-ish from me.




More examples at cathbadmusic.com

Hope you find something that interests and entertains you.


----------



## blas (Jun 17, 2020)

Brian, I have been doing 5.1 production for way too many years, in a grand attempt to convince many local musicians and local orchestras to allow me to capture/mixing (both in-studio & on-loaction) their work in this format. I have a control room that is set-up for 5.1 mixing. If I can be of interest to you, let me know. You can peer into my life-purpose @ www.4musicrecording.com

Hopefully. our paths will cross! 
Semper Fidelity,
Joe B.


----------



## brash tracks (Jun 18, 2020)

Awesome! I used to manage an engineer/producer who did some albums in 5.1. I always thought it would be great to hear more pop and contemporary music in surround.


----------



## philamelian (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Brian, I have been playing keyboards in rock bands and releasing albums and videos last ten years. Bands I play always had a prominent orchestral sound and as a composer I am the person who deals with that part of the writing and production process. We have received many awards in the UK, played in massive festivals as headliners around the world and I have been featured artist by some of the top instrument manufacturers. This type of writing is something I am very familiar as this is part of my day to day work apart from my production music works. Please feel free to PM to discuss further.


----------



## Rob Cavallo Music (Jun 24, 2020)

Just for fun/exercise I rescore trailers on a regular basis, this is my last one.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi Brian. Here is a trailer track example:



More info here: www.nicolas-schuele.com


----------

